# matt kroczaleski was the man.....



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.outsports.com/2015/7/27/9049591/janae-marie-kroc-trans-powerlifter


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2015)

Jol,

I want to thank you for ruining my lunch and wasting the 10 seconds of my life while I waited for that to load.

Thanks buddy; watch your back!


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2015)

snake said:


> Jol, watch your back!



That's what he/she said.


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2015)

Does that mean when I do Kroc rows I need to stick my ass out & tuck my junk between my legs?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 29, 2015)

I think his e2 got pretty high.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2015)

Still squats more than SFG 

#rekt


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've met Matt 3 times.  He (was) big buddies with one of my best friends that owns our gym.  He's drove down here to Georgia from Michigan 3 times to train with us and stayed the weekend every time.  He even brought his 2 teenage sons with him last time and I met them too.  I had heard the old rumors but honestly didn't believe them because he was as normal acting of a dude as anyone i've ever met.  was totally blindsided by this.  Most of the powerlifting community seems to be supportive of him from what I've seen so far.  especially Jim Wendler who commented on his coming out post "So which one of us gets to push our meat into your first?  Hope things are well and for you for heading this off at the pass.  You always have my support."  I however have a hard time accepting such things,  sorry.  And I feel very sorry for his two sons that are still in school, one of which plays football.  Seemed like very good kids.  Fukked up shit if you ask me.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 29, 2015)

It's always a shock to the system to see something like this. But, it's his life, he can live and dress however he wants and no one else should have a problem with it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2015)

This should help :32 (16): POB and Doc :32 (16): make their transition!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2015)

I must be sick in the head because I would pay to see him do a full meet in drag lol.


----------



## fiinal (Jul 29, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I think his e2 got pretty high.



Savage.

Anyways, I guess he/she/they? (not really sure what the whole "genderfluid" thing means) can do what they want. Hope Kroc and his family are doing alright, there's such a high rate of mental illness for transgender people. Also, as others have pointed out, it's gotta be a huge stress on the kids.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 29, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I must be sick in the head because I would pay to see him do a full meet in drag lol.



Hahaha! I'd bet there would be actual "fans" in the stands and not just other powerlifters and their families and friends lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 30, 2015)

fiinal said:


> Savage.
> 
> Anyways, I guess he/she/they? (not really sure what the whole "genderfluid" thing means) can do what they want. Hope Kroc and his family are doing alright, there's such a high rate of mental illness for transgender people. Also, as others have pointed out, it's gotta be a huge stress on the kids.



I understand that.  It's his life so he can do what he wants.  I do feel bad for his kids though.  he said in his coming out post on FB and instagram that he had been suicidal at times because of it.  I think it's a mental illness just like you mentioned.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 30, 2015)

Any of us that stick a needle in ourselves daily/weekly have a mental illness. Shits not normal. But I sure ****ing love it. 

I'm not real big on fudge packers. I'd like to be pc but theres nothing right about sucking dick.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 1, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Any of us that stick a needle in ourselves daily/weekly have a mental illness. Shits not normal. But I sure ****ing love it.
> 
> I'm not real big on fudge packers. I'd like to be pc but theres nothing right about sucking dick.



he says he still likes women and he's a lesbian.    it's fukking sick and disturbing either way but it's not effecting me so fukk it.  if he wants to be a ****ing weirdo and dress like a woman,  whatever.  dumb bastard is probably going to lose his sponsors and everything.


----------



## regular (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone please tell me this is a joke. 

Guys what the **** is happening here?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2015)

regular said:


> Someone please tell me this is a joke.
> 
> Guys what the **** is happening here?



I'm holding out hope that it is in fact a joke...

_*looks longingly at barbell and remembers 'Kroc Rows' fondly*_


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah, you can follow her on Instagram and Twitter. Her new name is Dixie Normous.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 3, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Any of us that stick a needle in ourselves daily/weekly have a mental illness. Shits not normal. But I sure ****ing love it.
> 
> I'm not real big on fudge packers. I'd like to be pc but theres nothing right about sucking dick.



Dude, I eat girls buttholes and I ****ed a girl in the ass before I ****ed a girl in the pussy. Who am I to judge anyone else's sex conduct. I never choose to love pussy, it's just the way I am. Plus I kinda like gay guys, they'really always wicked nice to me


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 3, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> he says he still likes women and he's a lesbian.    it's fukking sick and disturbing either way but it's not effecting me so fukk it.  if he wants to be a ****ing weirdo and dress like a woman,  whatever.  dumb bastard is probably going to lose his sponsors and everything.



I don't understand the whole gender fluid thing. You just decide which gender you identify with depending on how u feel that day? That just doesn't even make any kinda sense.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 3, 2015)

The gay guys are only nice to you because you are a stud and they are trying to get in your pants


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> The gay guys are only nice to you because you are a stud and they are trying to get in your pants



I kinda figured that lol, im cool with it as long as they dont actually hit on me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 3, 2015)

That's how I am, I have a couple of gay friends. It's like do whatever you want I don't care. Just don't hit on me or touch me know any way that will result in you missing teeth.

On a side note how many of you guys use or have used the Kroc rows? Been meaning to throw them into my routine


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2015)

yeah saw all this on another forum a week or so ago, and people are in shock... as am i, not sure what kind of chemicals are ****ed in someones brain to allow them to think this way? im no saint, but this to me is the weirdest thing.... im happy for the she-he or he-she, but im also so damn tired of this new government agenda to be so damn excepting...we have to be excepting of who people are, and allow them to corrupt our kids etc... A BIG FAT F-THAT, sorry i think that they should be who they want but for all that is holy and sacred do it when ur children leave home....

and btw ALL MEN WHERE BORN LESBIANS! WE LOVE TO EAT PUSSY..... TIS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.... ONLY DIFFERENCE IS WE DONT WANT OUR TAINTS LICKED BUT A GOOD BJ FINISHER IS ALWAYS AMAZING/.....AND WE DONT WANT TO WEAR WOMENS CLOTHING ETC.....


----------



## theBIGFISH (Aug 4, 2015)

Maybe he/she will hook up with Jenner???!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 24, 2015)

kroc was on mark bells powercast the other day in full female attire.  smfh......


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> kroc was on mark bells powercast the other day in full female attire.  smfh......



Saw that. This is a ridiculous world, I god damn swear. 

Matt Kroc was born a man, thinks he's a woman, but takes large doses of male hormone to be more manly.  **** this guy.


----------

